# Feeling alone



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello wonderful forum:
I was wondering if everyone or anyone has felt as if they are seeing things going on in the world that they have no control over and therefore feeling alone in getting ready  
I know it seems so strange, but sometimes I feel like I am preparing for nothing, but then again I am preparing for everything... I take this all very seriously. I am a strong believer in the Native American Indian ways... But still leaves me to wonder is this all going to happen and happen very soon???? 
Just wondering if anyone else feels like this from time to time or am I just nuts.. LOL :wave:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Not saying you're not nuts but if you are then I am too.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I think everyone feels this way from time to time. Break your preps into little chunks so it isn't so overwhelming. 

At the very worst, ask yourself, will my preps be wasted? At our house, prepping and self-sufficiency is a way of life so even if "nothing" ever happens we will still eat the same food and use the supplies we have set aside.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

It's normal or normal for preppers. I think we all go through it now and again, no matter how well prepped we are. Nope, don't think your nuts.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

A few months ago I was beside myself thinking that there was no one near enough to us that we could depend on in case of the SHTF. Low and behold almost right on top of us is a family that is doing what we are doing. 

We had no idea that they had the same outlook on things as we did until I decided to go and visit. Hadn't seen them in a while. We got to talking in general and it all started coming out from both sides what we were both doing. 

Now we are making preps together and we each have someone to voice our fears with. Plus we are 'adding' together to save s/h on orders. Our extra garden stuff goes there as theirs comes here. 

We all lay awake from time to time over what is coming. All we can do is the best we can and hope and PRAY that it will be enough.

good Luck....

Freyadog


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

A collapse into a survival austerity from our present way of life is a hard concept to wrap your brain around...that's one reason 99% of folks do not believe it will happen and do not prep for it...I hope they're right but that looks less and less likely...keep prepping!!


----------



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for the before advise.. I am keeping up my prepping, home canning, dehydrating and such.. I think the hardest part is, my children.. My oldest is in California and she is young and feels that nothing bad will ever happen... And she kinda is not for the whole prep mentality and sometimes it just freaks me out... who knows... she is a huge supporter of some political people and we just but heads... but I guess that is all part of having a 24 year old... LOL 
Just really glad to know that I am not alone in this Crazy Ass World...


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

when i tlak to people about what we do they almost always say yeah that sounds like a great thing, your smart for doing it, but then they do nothing about it, i have now stopped talking to most people about it because I dont want them coming to me whe the SHTF. A few people I have down right lied to and told them I have stoped doing it. Not nice or honest, but I dont ever want to decide between them and my family. Its not nice for them to put me in that place. Im still looking for a few people around me that could get into it, then we could do it as a community. Work in progress, hey where do you live? LOL Im just kidding. I dont know anything about preping, wink wink.


----------



## island1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sometimes I feel that way myself. All the folks around me ( including friends and family) are in normal bias mode.
Just keep on prepping slowly and it will give you a peace of mind.

My issue is limited to money and how much I allocate to prepping. 

For me, I view my preps as a solo project. My username (island1) reflects my feeling on this prepping journey.

1 on an island, where the vast ocean is filled with the sheeples floating in the waves and I'm safe on land with the only life jacket...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

jpadams said:


> Hello wonderful forum:
> I was wondering if everyone or anyone has felt as if they are seeing things going on in the world that they have no control over and therefore feeling alone in getting ready
> I know it seems so strange, but sometimes I feel like I am preparing for nothing, but then again I am preparing for everything... I take this all very seriously. I am a strong believer in the Native American Indian ways... But still leaves me to wonder is this all going to happen and happen very soon????
> Just wondering if anyone else feels like this from time to time or am I just nuts.. LOL :wave:


It's all going to happen. The Fed is creating billions of new dollars every month. Hyperinflation and the collapse of the dollar is a 100% certainty. I think it's going to happen soon too.

I sometimes get stressed out from spending too much time looking at internet news sites and youtube videos. My biggest concern is that I don't know anyone who's prepping. I've talked to friends, family, in-laws, and church people. Some people believe that hyperinflation is coming but they're not doing anything about it as far as I know. So, the bottom line is that I think almost everyone I know is going to die after it hits the fan.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

oh yeah, been there done that. My two closest friends live a distance away from me so I feel very alone at times. A couple of years ago I was one on an island as well, Then I went to an LDS cannery. A lady finally came in and was next to me in line. Even tho conversation was limited there were unspoken words as well and I had to fight crying as I knew we were on the same page and I wasn't nuts. BTW it was a time when my two friends were still fighting me on it. Start thinking of preps as a savings account; geeze the return on the dollar is way higher than anything you can get at a financial institution and growing almost exponentially even without a SHTF scenario. Will it be enough? I don't know. I figure I'm providing God with loaves and fishes and the rest is up to Him.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm 41, I have worked hard and played hard for most of my life, and until recently just started getting into prepping. I am also tied into a few big financial firms, my eye opener was when a friend and a C-level at one of those firms told me I needed to start looking for land in central america with him. At lunch he explained his fears and the firms fears... Walked out of that lunch with a whole new attitude, and hopefully they are wrong, but I doubt it... So keep your head up, and keep prepping, it just might be needed.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

That deeply disturbs me too BillS everyday...my brother, for instance is the one in my life I would least want to lose and that includes my wife and I made him aware of the impending crisis and he's somewhat willing but his second wife wants to be with her daughter and he'll stay with his wife if this happens and with none of them prepping, they will probably die...also, he thinks he'll have time to prep once the mainstream media announces it's going to happen...wrong!


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Sometimes I feel quit alone in this myself even in my own house, there is no one around here that is prepping, sometimes I ask myself am I wacked out! One way of looking at prepping is call it insurance, most people don't think twice about paying their house and car insurance something you do and hope you never need it!


----------



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

I guess being raised the way I was, I have always been "in tune" with my surroundings. And I am just seeing so many things that are extremely disturbing to my heart.. My mom had a theory in her life.. If you can put up enough food and supplies to last you a year then you would be able to handle anything that come along... Weather it be a global shut down or a huge bill that needed to be paid.. 
So after loosing our jobs, home and since of security all the while living in a tent or a hotel for a year and a half... Her theory didn't seem so far fetched.. 
I thank her everyday for giving me that kind of strength to pick up and start over and prepare for what is coming down the pipeline!!


----------



## Londoner (Aug 24, 2012)

You have to wonder how can it not happen? the world is sinking. Not just the US not just Europe. But if you think that a few extra cans and a pack of toilet tissue equals prepared forget it.


----------



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

Londoner said:


> You have to wonder how can it not happen? the world is sinking. Not just the US not just Europe. But if you think that a few extra cans and a pack of toilet tissue equals prepared forget it.


not so sure I follow you??? but okay


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Hi jp,and glad you found us,this is a good place to learn lots of things.I keep learning from these people.Soon maybe I can help others.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

jpadams said:


> I guess being raised the way I was, I have always been "in tune" with my surroundings. And I am just seeing so many things that are extremely disturbing to my heart.. My mom had a theory in her life.. If you can put up enough food and supplies to last you a year then you would be able to handle anything that come along... Weather it be a global shut down or a huge bill that needed to be paid..
> So after loosing our jobs, home and since of security all the while living in a tent or a hotel for a year and a half... Her theory didn't seem so far fetched..
> I thank her everyday for giving me that kind of strength to pick up and start over and prepare for what is coming down the pipeline!!


 I remember living in a tent for 6 mo.s once for fun in The Keys,then when we had to live in one for 3 months 30 yr.s later I was experianced camper.I told my hubby I bought us a home,he ask'where is it'I said in the trunk of the car.:2thumb:


----------



## Listmaker (Feb 24, 2012)

You're not alone. At some point, in almost every day, I ask myself, "WHAT are you doing? Are you crazy?" I look at the piles of food and other preps and wonder if I have bought into some kind of mass hysteria. I seriously wonder if there's something wrong with me.

Then I watch the news, read information on here and other sites, listen to what's really going on in the world and just feel better about what I've managed to put aside.

Are you crazy? I think the better question would be, is what is going on in the world normal?


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

I know how you feel, but the part about The S#!t not hitting the fan and preping for nothing, I put way a long time ago. I read alot about the history of civilization and the Bible history of the old testement. All I have read tells me that human civilization collapses every 500 to 1000 years in the past 3000 years. The last great collapse resulted in "The Dark Ages" when greco/roman law, engineering and Math was lost, then restored by the Moores. Today our civilization is even more dependent that the citizens of rome. Today civilization is dependent on National Govt, technology and fossil fuels. I remember the Gas lines of the 70s during the embargo. I remember just months ago when regular maint. knocked out our power grid for over 100 miles and APS couldnt figure out why it happened. Im watching riots in Greece, looting in Spain, 3 Arab countries where the Govt turned on protesters because of high food prices and shortages caused by drought in europe last year and erupted in all out Genocide and civil war Lebanon,Lybia, Egypt. Look at syria now. The US is in major Drought now the harvest will be lower, animal feed is nonexistent in some places in the midwest, forceing farmers to sell live stock Dairy cattle, beef cattle,Hogs at record low prices. The news is saying that there will be Higher food prices here because of it. Next year will proly be the same. Its slowly happening here in the richest most powerful nation in history. Its not if TSHTF its when.
History and current events prove it...right before our very eyes. Get Ready and dont look back.

Personally I cant see how anybody without Faith is going to get through this. It scares me sometimes but I have Hope.


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

I look at it like this. I never ask myself if what I am doing is "normal". Normal is relative, normal compared to whom? I don't give much of a crap what anybody else may say or think about being prepared for whatever may come along. Whether or not society crumbles into chaos, or if it's just the power goes out for a week or two, you are ready. 

I prefer to prepare for the worst, complete collapse of...well, everything. If it happens I will be ready, if not, then that's even better.

I live with my brother and his wife. I lost just about everything I had in my divorce, my brother and SIL are onboard with prepping for the worst. With that said, I am not completely alone in my concerns and preps.

Most folks, as has been said, refuse to believe that anything bad can happen to them. I guess they think the government that has brought us to this brink of collapse will wave a tax-payer bought magic wand and make everything all better. I guess ignorance is bliss. The few folks that I have tried to tentatively broach the subject with were not interested. Too bad for them I say. I do have one friend that is also on board, he may or may not wind up staying in the area. So, I do feel at times that we (my bro and SIL) are about the only preppers around here, for now, I can live with that.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

jpadams, I don't think your crazy or alone. The amount of people preping may surprise you, it's just a large percentage don't talk about it. When I really started to look around I found more people than I ever imagined in a 50 mile radius were preping. Some on a large scale, some on a smaller scale. Watch what people have in there carts at the check out line, it's easy to figure out who's preping and who's not... It is hard to find those that are willing to talk and share concerns and ideas with I will give you that much. You spoke of Native Americans and there ways. I am Native and would like to ask what about us interests you? 
As for stock piling, prepers are not "much" different than our grandparents (for the younger crowd, great grand parents). They grew gardens and orchards, hunted game and fished, traded with other family members and neighbors and then canned as much food and kept as much supplies as they could...for when times would get hard and they always did. At least here in the Pacific North West where the population wasn't overwhelming. Just think of it as getting back to basics 

Sorry if I'm off topic a little..


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

pandamonium said:


> I look at it like this. I never ask myself if what I am doing is "normal". Normal is relative, normal compared to whom? I don't give much of a crap what anybody else may say or think about being prepared for whatever may come along. Whether or not society crumbles into chaos, or if it's just the power goes out for a week or two, you are ready.
> 
> I prefer to prepare for the worst, complete collapse of...well, everything. If it happens I will be ready, if not, then that's even better.
> 
> ...


Semper Fi Bro. To us Jarheads normal is boring. We dont suffer from insanity, we enjoy every minute of it.:wave:


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

ajsmith said:


> jpadams, I don't think your crazy or alone. The amount of people preping may surprise you, it's just a large percentage don't talk about it. When I really started to look around I found more people than I ever imagined in a 50 mile radius were preping. Some on a large scale, some on a smaller scale. Watch what people have in there carts at the check out line, it's easy to figure out who's preping and who's not... It is hard to find those that are willing to talk and share concerns and ideas with I will give you that much. You spoke of Native Americans and there ways. I am Native and would like to ask what about us interests you?
> As for stock piling, prepers are not "much" different than our grandparents (for the younger crowd, great grand parents). They grew gardens and orchards, hunted game and fished, traded with other family members and neighbors and then canned as much food and kept as much supplies as they could...for when times would get hard and they always did. At least here in the Pacific North West where the population wasn't overwhelming. Just think of it as getting back to basics
> 
> Sorry if I'm off topic a little..


I agree look how many LDS followers there are. They take in an estimated 7 Billion dollars a year. They own mega farms in all catagories of farming. They store it up and help each other, I bought a chester white boar to breed to my pigs in snowflake AZ years ago. I had never seen an operation so large and separated to prevent the spead of sicknes in the operation. Ive seen their cattle operations also very large and well organized. As I understand it each family has preps for 7yrs and beyond. Dont get me wrong Im not LDS but Guys, they have it down and they aint goin to South America to drink poison coolade for some hipacritical power trip.

Shh dont tell anybody but alot of them believe Jesus is God, not the Brother of Lucifer.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I dont worry so much about feeling alone, but I guess especially since there's several people at work that are pretty much onboard with whole "get it together now because later is too late" philosophy. We talk daily about got this, got that, buying that, replaced this, upgraded, etc.

On the other hand I'm also geographically isolated from just about all of them so regardless of what I have, getting to most of them would be a lost cause if things were that far deteriorated. And to make it even more interesting, there will be no shortage of gangsta zombies roaming the streets when things fall apart so I guess it's going to be exciting to say the least!! 

I do wonder though, "is this what it was like in Rome before they collapsed?"

I think there are a lot of lessons to be learned from Argentina, however I caution anyone who looks at them as a model of what could be expected here to remember that when Argentina failed, yes, they were a large country, but the world could basically exist without anyone even knowing Argentina is gone. The same could not be said for the US, China or Europe... we're 3 legs of a stool, and if any one of them is cut out, the other 2 go with for the ride. Since 2 out of the 3 are leveraged to the hilt on propped up currency which is becoming increasingly worthless and the 3rd was actually dumb enough to think it was a great idea to buy that debt... well... we sort of have it coming dont we? 

You and I and all the others who scream "no, this spending is not sustainable, we have to stop" have no voice compared to the masses who want everything for free. we're borrowing 42 cents of every dollar we spend, we're on pace to have 51% of all citizens on one form of government welfare or another in the next year, we have major cities and soon to be states declaring bankruptcy while elements that help create it continue to point the finger elsewhere...

Its going to get a whole lot worse before it gets any better


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Dakine said:


> I do wonder though, "is this what it was like in Rome before they collapsed?"


I think stuff like that ALL the time! The other thought I frequently have is to wonder if the divisions felt the same before the Civil War...


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

jpadams said:


> Thank you for the before advise.. I am keeping up my prepping, home canning, dehydrating and such.. I think the hardest part is, my children.. My oldest is in California and she is young and feels that nothing bad will ever happen... And she kinda is not for the whole prep mentality and sometimes it just freaks me out... who knows... she is a huge supporter of some political people and we just but heads... but I guess that is all part of having a 24 year old... LOL
> Just really glad to know that I am not alone in this Crazy Ass World...


Tell your daughter to get on here and talk to another 24 year old female. (Me). Maybe I can open her eyes and mind.


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I believe there are many more preppers around but most just don't say anything whether it's because of Opsec or just so other "people" don't think they are crazy. When we first started we did get that "alone" feeling, but we happen to find some people in the area that were doing and thinking the same things we are, so it's not so bad anymore.


----------



## jpadams (Sep 7, 2012)

ajsmith said:


> jpadams, I don't think your crazy or alone. The amount of people preping may surprise you, it's just a large percentage don't talk about it. When I really started to look around I found more people than I ever imagined in a 50 mile radius were preping. Some on a large scale, some on a smaller scale. Watch what people have in there carts at the check out line, it's easy to figure out who's preping and who's not... It is hard to find those that are willing to talk and share concerns and ideas with I will give you that much. You spoke of Native Americans and there ways. I am Native and would like to ask what about us interests you?
> As for stock piling, prepers are not "much" different than our grandparents (for the younger crowd, great grand parents). They grew gardens and orchards, hunted game and fished, traded with other family members and neighbors and then canned as much food and kept as much supplies as they could...for when times would get hard and they always did. At least here in the Pacific North West where the population wasn't overwhelming. Just think of it as getting back to basics
> 
> Sorry if I'm off topic a little..


No your not off topic, I am part Native American on both sides of my parents, my grandmother always spoke of my great grandparents and the old ways.. Listen to the earth, watch the birds... They all speak their own language and if you are in tune with them then you will know what to do... I am and always have been a firm believer in the ways of my elders... But truthfully I am still learning so much. 
There is so much that I can go into and so much that I have questions on that part of things... But in order to do that, it would take up a whole page... It has more to do with dreams that I have had for over 6 years now.. They are not odd to me, but very scary and very very real.... If there is a place where I can put what the dream is about, maybe you can help me interpenetrate it... that would be so very helpful..
Sorry if I am bouncing around on this one.. I would love to speak with you more.. just pm me and I will be happy to explain it in more depth to you :2thumb:


----------



## pat4us (Aug 16, 2012)

*Hi "jpadams" and to everyone else that has felt this way. There is no question about it. I think most preppers feel exactly how you feel.* In fact, there was a long time i was an anxious and deeply concerned. Worried that me and my family were alone and about to face the world on fire sort a speak. The Bible ins Philippians 4:6 says "be anxious for nothing... Make your requests with thanks giving to God" 
:2thumb:

Anyway, that seemed so hard to do. It was hard, still is but as leaned on him and I spoke up, and carefully shared with people I know *I found Preppers EVERYWHERE in my area.* Either God is directing me to them *or this movement is crazy huge.* We are not alone but it does feel lonely at times. I'm a member of www.PrepperMatrix.com a community forum a lot like this. The goal is to join our local community and national community together for just this reason. It would be nice to open regional boards to.

I know not all believe in God, but I recommend if no one else, stand with God. Keep talking with people and seeking. *There are people just like you right in YOUR neighborhood. They are all around us. Its just we are all to afraid to share. Perhaps its time to start opening up and carefully sharing.
*:beercheer:

Though there is risk in sharing,, IE getting your stash stolen in a SHTF, there is probably more risk in not having a network of friends that prep in your area. Unite and be strong is my message for you. God bless.
:2thumb:



jpadams said:


> Hello wonderful forum:
> I was wondering if everyone or anyone has felt as if they are seeing things going on in the world that they have no control over and therefore feeling alone in getting ready


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I felt that way a lot until we figured out that our neighbors were doing it too. Made things so much better to handle. A group is good for the soul. I think where I get down is that there simply is not enough time or money for me to get remotely close to having what I think I'd need. Now, I know the lists are endless and you probably won't ever "get there" but I count how many days worth I have and it's woefully inadequate. I just keep going, never let go of hope and pray about the rest.


----------

